# Ambercroft kennels info



## sadesmom (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
We are looking to add to our family! I've grown up with goldens, and when I was 18 I wanted a smaller dog so we got a Yorkie. Now that we are buying a house we want to add a golden- our Yorkie Sadie is in love with my moms golden Lola, who will spend winters with us. So she needs another tummy to cuddle up to! It really is the cutest thing-

Anyways! I've been in touch with Carol from Ambercroft and we are on the list for a litter due around June 9th. I'm so excited! 
Has anyone purchased from them? We chose this breeder because we have one of her dogs in the area and he is amazing. I'm just wondering what to expect- do we hear once they are born and then go see them and pick? 
Any advice or experiences would be appreciated! 
Ps- we are on the list for a girl but we were leaning towards a boy- are girls truly a calmer choice? We have names either way


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum!
I prefer boys over girls. Typically boys are calmer and more laid back. Girls love you, boys are in love with you. Girls are better for training (they don't get distracted as easily) but I think boys make better family pets. Of course these are generalizations, and every litter and puppy is different. 

ETA: I know nothing of the breeder you mentioned, but it looks like cardiac and eye clearances may be spotty. Of course she could be doing them just not sending them in.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Do you know the parents registered names? Form what I am seeing there are some wholes in clearances of some of the dogs I am seeing with here kennel name. If you can provide the names we can help you figure out what questions to ask based on health clearances. 

I love both sexes. I think it really depends more on the individual dog for the leave of activity.


----------



## sadesmom (Feb 1, 2012)

The parents are major and pepper and this is a repeat breed. I honestly have no idea about this stuff- we got our two goldens from willow lane goldens and they don't breed anymore. 
The other breeder we were looking at is labyrinth- but we didn't look to far into it because we have seen the dog from bet croft in our area and she has had a great experience with that breeder. What kinds of questions should I ask?


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Here are the OFA clearances listed on the dam and sire. 

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

The dam has only hips and elbows listed on OFA, but eye and heart clearances may have been done and just not sent in.

The sire does not have a heart clearance listed, but it may have been done and not sent in as well.

Call and ask the breeder. I am sure she will be happy to provide you with those clearances.

I do know an Ambercroft golden, sire is Travis, and it is a fabulous dog. I would not hesitate to buy a puppy from Carol.


----------



## sadesmom (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm new to all of this. What does that mean? I feel bad emailing until they are born because she is in Florida until around the due date which is June 9th. 
Are these clearances really important? What would it mean if they aren't done or aren't "cleared"


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

sadesmom said:


> I'm new to all of this. What does that mean? I feel bad emailing until they are born because she is in Florida until around the due date which is June 9th.
> Are these clearances really important? What would it mean if they aren't done or aren't "cleared"


We have several cardiac issues in the breed. The most frightening is SAS which can cause an otherwise healthy looking young dog to drop dead in its most severe form or limit activity for life in less sever cases. We also have several eye diseases that cause blindness (PRA) and the potential need to remove one or both eyes (PU) and the eyes should be tested each year for life. 

So, yeah I consider them super important.


----------



## sadesmom (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh wow! Yeah I'll email her right now!!


----------



## sadesmom (Feb 1, 2012)

They've been cleared she wouldn't breed without them  
Does anyone know the typical process from here? Do we get a call when they are born type thing? We can't wait for our new fur baby! I can't believe we have to wait until august 
3 and a half more weeks until they are born!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

sadesmom said:


> They've been cleared she wouldn't breed without them
> Does anyone know the typical process from here? Do we get a call when they are born type thing? We can't wait for our new fur baby! I can't believe we have to wait until august
> 3 and a half more weeks until they are born!


Waiting is hard. Some breeders call as soon as they are born some wait a week or so. Just make sure you get hard copies of those clearances and check them out. No matter who you buy from, you need to do your due diligence. We have a thread that will show you what they should look like since they are not publicly recorded.


----------



## sadesmom (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help!! 
I can't wait!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

First I would ask the breeders for copies of the health certificates to share with your vet. Trust but verify! Also I would not take the puppy home any earlier than 7 weeks, and now most breeders are saying 8 weeks is better. The dogs association with its mother and litter mates up until that time is very important for future behaviors. 

Tell the breeder what kind of a puppy you want, a easy going, lean into me golden, or a playfull little crakerjack or whatever your vision is, let the breeder then recommend the puppy for you. Of course go and see the pups once they open their eyes and are starting to run around and play...but the breeder is more likely to know the personalities, as the breeder will spend LOTS of time with the puppies...

Good luck!


----------



## peacekeeper (Apr 17, 2014)

Congratulations.. I recently met a very very sweet and gentle 7 yo golden who's from Ambercroft.. and another from a woofstock event a couple years back.. 

Do post pictures !!


----------



## sadesmom (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you! She was born on June 9th and we are meeting her on Sunday!! I will take lots of pictures


----------



## sadesmom (Feb 1, 2012)

I just wanted to do a quick update! We pick her up on Friday! I can't wait. Two more sleeps! I can't figure out how to post pictures but when I do I'll post lots!


----------



## Molson's Mom (May 20, 2016)

LJack said:


> Waiting is hard. Some breeders call as soon as they are born some wait a week or so. Just make sure you get hard copies of those clearances and check them out. No matter who you buy from, you need to do your due diligence. We have a thread that will show you what they should look like since they are not publicly recorded.


Hi,
I have purchased two Puppies from Carol each came with a binder containing their pedigree, health clearances on the parents, and grandparents, lots of advice on feeding, grooming and vet care, a puppy care package and this time a really nice training package.
If my experience is typical you will get a call when the puppy is born.
I have had no complaints with either puppy. The first was a boy, I was leaning to a girl but Carol commented "you will love the girl but he boy will love you" he did, he was incredibly smart and easy to train and I was devastated when he died.

I called Carol to see about another puppy once again I was leaning to a girl but when I saw the boy it was game over. This guy (as a puppy) was more strong willed than the first and needed a lot of ongoing training. He has developed into a wonderful companion. I think this is true with any dog, if you ae consistent and willing to put in the effort. 

With each puppy Carol encouraged us to visit them at home and was always there for questions.

All the best to you and your puppy. You should be fine and whatever sex you choose I wish you all a great life!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Molson's Mom said:


> Hi,
> I have purchased two Puppies from Carol each came with a binder containing their pedigree, health clearances on the parents, and grandparents, lots of advice on feeding, grooming and vet care, a puppy care package and this time a really nice training package....


Was this the Windy Willows Happy Puppy Training kit? If so, how did you like it?

I used for an earlier litter, but there were only 3 puppies in it and nobody really used it. I liked it but I am not going to spend money on something that people aren't going to use.


----------

